# Lake Ashtabula



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Anyone been there recently? I heard that the water is low and its been a tough year, but we are camping near the dam for Labor Day and I hope to at least get into some pike or even perch, last year it was almost all white bass. I'd rather eat crappie or pike. 

I'll take any guidance I can get, usually before heading to VC I just bother Nick, but maybe someone else can give him a break!

Thanks!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Crappies have been caught off the rocks along the dam they are suspended just off the face in 20 ft. Some bluegills have been caught shallow by the fishing dock at the dam. Walleyes have been decent between Bayshore and Sundstroms along the channel edges and weed lines fish are coming on cranks and also spinners.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya I've tried catching crappies off the rocks but I got nothing :eyeroll:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Did you find them on your graph?


----------

